# [MySQL] Datenbankgröße ermitteln



## fish-guts (5. April 2006)

Hallo

Weiss jemand gerade zufällig, wie man die grösse einer MySQL (in Byte) ermitteln kann? In der PHP Referenz habe ich nichts gefunden, und die Forensuche hat mir auch keine Ergebnisse gebracht. 

Gruss

FG


----------



## Gumbo (5. April 2006)

Forensuche mit dem Stichwort „Datenbankgröße“: 11 Ergebnisse.
Google-Suche mit den Stichwörtern „MySQL Datenbankgröße“: 949 Ergenbisse.


----------

